# Gittereffekt



## XplorE (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
ich wollt um mein "Werk" zu vollenden noch diesen schönen gitter effekt rein haben, leider hab ich kein bsp dafür. Hofft ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=131412&highlight=gitter oder selber mal nach Grid- oder Gitter-Effekt suchen.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

